# looking for a sullair screw pump



## marpo (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey everyone , I'm new to this site and was just wondering if someone may be able to help me out? I recently aquired a 1989 125 cfm sullair portable rotary screw air compressor similar tthe one pictured .It worked fine for a short while then it just seized. There was plenty of oil so that wasn't the problem. After disassembling the compressor unit , I found a stripped drive gear caused massive damage to the screws. Needless to say the pump is totally ruined. After checking with sullair ,they told me parts for this model are obsolete. So, my only hope is finding a used pump.I've been searching the internet for over a week with no luck. I'm hoping someone here may be able to help me out or point me in the right direction.I'd appreciate any input. Thanks


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

dang i cant see parts being that hard to get, we got a few compressor parts dealers that post up, i really hope one of them can help you out

im sure you have looked but what about ebay and amazon


----------



## marpo (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, I checked ebay,sent messages to several sellers there who were selling compressors and parts ,I post ads in various places ,called about 20 places , and signed up to 3 different forums including this one with no luck so far ,however I didn't try amazon yet...I'll give it a try. Thanks


----------



## marpo (Nov 25, 2011)

still no luck


----------

